

This is why you don't piss off programmers - jmtame
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/Story?id=5389687&page=1

======
gaius
I sure hope he returns to Leichtenstein and convinces them to lock him in the
securest jail they have, because by now I'd imagine the Mafia (and worse, the
Russian Mafia) have a price on his head.

------
bprater
Not sure if that's an accurate story title.

If the server room were duct-taped up, it might be funny. But burning a CD to
give tax avoiders a bad day because you are pissed at your employer, just not
the same.

------
tc7
So _that's_ why we pay so much... Once the govt collects the billions in back
taxes from these rich people, surely they'll have enough $$ to drop taxes for
the rest of us (USAians, at least) and still pay the bills.

Wait, isn't that how it works?

------
mroman
Hooray

This SERIOUSLY made my day.

Wish I could buy him a beer, dinner, a "massage" ;) at one of the local places
(it's legal here) if he is so inclined, a big bag of chips AND a big bottle of
Mountain Dew . . .

I salute the man.

------
jmtame
For years, the LGT Bank in the tiny European principality of Liechtenstein,
tucked between Austria and Switzerland, has been regarded as a safe haven for
wealthy Americans trying to hide their money from the IRS. It helps that the
reigning prince there, Hans-Adams II, and his family own the bank and strictly
enforce the country's bank secrecy laws.

"Liechtenstein is regarded as one of the most secretive places in the world,"
said John Christensen of the London-based Tax Justice Network.

But all that changed when a disgruntled computer technician at LGT, Heinrich
Kieber, downloaded all the names and secret accounts on to two CDs and turned
them over to tax authorities in the US and Europe.

